# Positive Female Relationships in the Bible



## SND411 (Mar 25, 2011)

I need some inspiration. Can anyone list, with Biblical chapters, positive female relationships in the Bible?


----------



## Guitarhero (Mar 25, 2011)

Naomi and Ruth

Martha and Mary

no chapters at hand...but biblegateway has them


----------



## hair_rehab (Mar 25, 2011)

Mary and Elizabeth  Luke 1:39-45

 39 At that time Mary got ready and hurried to a town in the hill country of Judea, 40 where she entered Zechariah’s home and greeted Elizabeth. 41 When Elizabeth heard Mary’s greeting, the baby leaped in her womb, and Elizabeth was filled with the Holy Spirit. 42 In a loud voice she exclaimed: “Blessed are you among women, and blessed is the child you will bear! 43 But why am I so favored, that the mother of my Lord should come to me? 44 As soon as the sound of your greeting reached my ears, the baby in my womb leaped for joy. 45 Blessed is she who has believed that the Lord would fulfill his promises to her!” ... 56 Mary stayed with Elizabeth for about three months and then returned home.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 26, 2011)

:Rose:  *Queen Esther*, from the Book of Esther.   Very courageous, very faithful to the cause of her people and God's plan for them. "... If I perish I perish..."

:Rose: *Ruth * (The book of Ruth), 

_'Wherever you go, I will go, your God will be my God, your people will be my people."   _

These were some very powerful words that she spoke to her mother-in-law, Naomi who had lost both of her sons and their wives were left with the choice to stay or to return home.    

Ruth spoke her Destiny and her Blessings, for her choice to receive Naomi's God and her people, put her in the right position to receive her husband Boaz ... praise God     of Naomi's God and Naomi's people.   

THAT's a powerful word right there. 

Something else .   It is believed that Ruth is a 'Black woman'.    

:Rose:  *Debra* from the book of Judges; Debra was a Judge, a spiritual leader whom God raised to fulfill His plan.  

:Rose:  *Rahab* in the book of Joshua (chapter 2 vs 1-24); she defied the enemy to help the children of God by hiding the two spies whom Joshua had sent out to observe the land of Canaan prior to the battle of Jericho. 

:Rose:  *Mary Magdalene * who followed Jesus with her whole heart.  She anointed Him with precious oil from an Alabaster box; and beyond LHCF Hair Care... she wiped His feet with her long and beautiful hair. (John 11:1-2)

:Rose: * The Shulamite Woman* (Song of Solomon 6:13) whom King Solomon loved, though her skin was dark from the sun...He found no 'spot' in her.   

_All beautiful you are, my darling; there is no flaw in you._
_----(Song of Solomon 4:7)_

:Rose:  *The Virtuous Woman* in Proverbs 31. 

:Rose:  *Hannah*...who wanted a son.  Because she asked...God gave her the desire of her heart, she is the mother of Samuel.  

*One more*.... I love sharing this 
*
:Rose:  There's Rispah.* 

Who?  

Rispah. (in the book of 2 Samuel) 

This woman is a perfect example of dedication to motherhood.  

She was a concubine of King Saul.   Her seven sons (two were hers and five were of Saul's daughter, _Merab_) were killed by the Gibeonites and were left to hang instead of being buried.    Rispah, stayed by these seven bodies for a period of about six months, beating off the wild animals and the birds of prey, away from their bodies.   This woman was dedicated.   When King David heard of this, he immediately sent to have them properly buried.  

Can you imagine the strength and the love that this woman had for her sons?  She guarded them beyond death.  I can hear her cries to the animals,
_
 "Get back... get back...get away from my sons...get back!" _

Six months of no sleep, barely eating, perhaps no clean water.  

Her name is 'Rispah'.   

*ETA: *  (Added: Monday, March 28).

SND411 and Ladies:   I apologize if my post seems off topic.  I was sharing the women who had the qualities and demonstrated the characteristics of what it takes to have positive female relationships.    I didn't make this clear when I first made this post.   

We learn from others who are successful and every woman mentioned in this entire thread (by everyone here who posted) are more than names, they each did something which contributes to having a positive relationship.  

What was it about Esther that lead the women who prepared her for marriage for the best of oils to give it their best?  None of them competed with her and they prepared her to be presented before the King in all of her beauty and splendor.   The answer shows in her faithfulness and dedication to care for and protect others.  Esther had it made, she didn't have to do anything for anyone; she already had the heart of the King.  Yet at the risk of her life, she chose to protect her people. 

There's no much to learn from these women in the Bible who did exploits. 

Again... I'm truly sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Crown (Mar 27, 2011)

Adding…

Deborah and Jael

Judges 4 : 4 Now *Deborah*, a prophet, the wife of Lappidoth, *was leading Israel at that time*. 5 She held court under the Palm of Deborah between Ramah and Bethel in the hill country of Ephraim, and the Israelites went up to her to have their disputes decided.

6 She sent for Barak son of Abinoam from Kedesh in Naphtali and said to him, “The LORD, the God of Israel, commands you: ‘Go, take with you ten thousand men of Naphtali and Zebulun and lead them up to Mount Tabor. 7 I will lead Sisera, the commander of Jabin’s army, with his chariots and his troops to the Kishon River and give him into your hands.’” 
 8 Barak said to her, “If you go with me, I will go; but if you don’t go with me, I won’t go.” 

 9 “Certainly I will go with you,” said Deborah. “But because of the course you are taking, the honor will not be yours, for *the LORD will deliver Sisera into the hands of a woman*.”
…
18 *Jael went out to meet Sisera*…
21 But Jael, Heber’s wife, picked up a tent peg and a hammer and went quietly to him while he lay fast asleep, exhausted. She drove the peg through his temple into the ground, and he died. 
 22 Just then Barak came by in pursuit of Sisera, and Jael went out to meet him. “Come,” she said, “I will show you the man you’re looking for.” So he went in with her, and there lay Sisera with the tent peg through his temple—dead. 

Judges 5 : 1 On that day Deborah and Barak son of Abinoam sang this song:
…
24 “*Most blessed of women be Jael*, the wife of Heber the Kenite, most blessed of tent-dwelling women. 24… She struck Sisera, she crushed his head, she shattered and pierced his temple. 27 At her feet he sank, he fell; there he lay. At her feet he sank, he fell; where he sank, there he fell—dead.
…
31 “So may all your enemies perish, LORD! But may all who love you be like the sun when it rises in its strength.” Then the land had peace forty years.


----------



## SND411 (Mar 27, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> :Rose:  *Queen Esther*, from the Book of Esther.   Very courageous, very faithful to the cause of her people and God's plan for them. "... If I perish I perish..."
> 
> :Rose: *Ruth * (The book of Ruth),
> 
> ...



Shimmie, This list is nice, but I wanted positive* female relationships*. As in two or more women having a positive relationship between each other.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2011)

SND411 said:


> Shimmie, This list is nice, but I wanted positive* female relationships*. As in two or more women having a positive relationship between each other.



I understand your post;   more than names are the characteristics of what creates and nurtures a positive female relationship.  How did they get there? What made them stay? How did God bless them; how did God use them?

The most impressive is Rispah...the dedication she showed to Merab, sitting by her five (5) sons as they hung dead, beside her two (2) sons, risking her life as she fought off the wild prey from destorying their bodies.  She had to have been very closely knit to Merab to do this. 

For a solid positive relationship between women, all of the Biblical women mentioned by the posters in this entire thread demonstrate the character that it takes for positive 'sister/friend -- mother / daughter' relationships to bud, grow and live.

I added a 'note' (ETA) and an apology at the end of my original post.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 28, 2011)

Crown said:


> Adding…
> 
> Deborah and Jael
> 
> ...



Jael was 'fierce'...


----------



## Laela (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't believe there are any others than what's been posted, the most prominent _relationship_ being Ruth/Naomi... I guess that's why so many people use their relationship to minister on everything from marriage to love to positive attitude, etc. Even with Mary and Elizabeth, not much is known of their true _relationship_ other than the Divine intervention through the unborn Jesus. Theirs was more interaction.

I could stretch it and add the relationship between Moses's mother and Miriam, who obeyed and honored her mother, while risking her life to save her brother's life. 



SND411 said:


> I need some inspiration. Can anyone list, with Biblical chapters, positive female relationships in the Bible?


----------



## SND411 (Mar 30, 2011)

Laela said:


> I don't believe there are any others than what's been posted, the most prominent _relationship_ being Ruth/Naomi... I guess that's why so many people use their relationship to minister on everything from marriage to love to positive attitude, etc. Even with Mary and Elizabeth, not much is known of their true _relationship_ other than the Divine intervention through the unborn Jesus. Theirs was more interaction.
> 
> I could stretch it and add the relationship between Moses's mother and Miriam, who obeyed and honored her mother, while risking her life to save her brother's life.



I like many of these Biblical stories, but I can't help but wonder why there aren't many positive "woman to woman" relationships in the Bible. Most relationships between women in the Bible is one of competition or strife. I dunno. I kind of wish there were more examples of mother-daughter relationships in the Bible. I wish the Bible expounded more on what is expected of a mother towards her daughters and vice versa. You would think that a Book written to all of humanity would contain this. 

*Sighs*


----------



## Transformer (Mar 30, 2011)

SND411 said:


> I like many of these Biblical stories, but I can't help but wonder why there aren't many positive "woman to woman" relationships in the Bible. Most relationships between women in the Bible is one of competition or strife. I dunno. I kind of wish there were more examples of mother-daughter relationships in the Bible. I wish the Bible expounded more on what is expected of a mother towards her daughters and vice versa. *You would think that a Book written to all of humanity would contain this. *
> 
> *Sighs*


 
Maybe it was.  It just might be one of the books that the "male species" decided not to translate or print.


----------

